# coconut turnovers! yeast?



## chalkdust (Feb 18, 2009)

these are barbados style coconut turnovers

an english style turnover with Barbados ingredients

they are delicious and pretty simple to make!

i roll them out with my hands, no rolling pin, as the dough is oily enough to handle with no four and easy to work with by hand.

i sprinkle them with hawaiian or guyanese demerrara sugar after brushing the with sugar water, not brown sugar.

they really taste like turnovers, the style of dough with the crunchy sugar top

however mine taste too yeasty, the recipe is heavy on yeast.

do u think it could be modified?

i am using red star brand active dry yeast, is this different from instant yeast?

4 teaspoons per every 2 and 1/4 cups of flour!

*Coconut Turnovers*
*Yield: 10 - 12*
*
Ingredients*
DOUGH:
2 ¼ cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon salt
4 ounces unsalted butter, cold
4 teaspoons instant yeast
1/3 cup white granulated sugar
1 cup warm milk
1/3 cup sugar-water
Brown sugar for sprinkling
FILLING:
2 cups freshly grated coconut
1 cup white granulated sugar
1 teaspoon almond essence
¼ teaspoon ground cinnamon
*Method*
1. Mix together, flour and salt
2. Rub in butter to flour mixture
3. Add yeast and sugar to warm milk and mix thoroughly
4. Make a well in the centre of the flour mixture and add the milk mixture. Combine the ingredients, gently kneading
5. Place in a lightly oiled bowl, cover and let rise for at least 1 hour
6. Meanwhile, add the ingredients for the filling to a bowl and mix. Set aside
7. Punch down risen dough, knead lightly and cut into equal pieces. Form each piece into a ball
8. Taking one piece of dough at a time, roll each piece into a 3-inch circle; place a heaping tablespoon of the filling in the centre, spreading it a little lengthways. Lift on end of the dough to the other, as in a fold and seal the ends pressing them together. Place on greased or parchment-lined baking sheet, seam side down. Repeat until all the turnovers are made
9. Cover and let rise for at least 30 minutes
10. Meanwhile, preheat oven to 350 degrees F
11. Brush turnovers with sugar water and sprinkle with sugar and place in oven
12. Bake for 20 minutes, at the 18-minute mark, brush with sugar water and let bake for another 2 minutes. Brush again with sugar water and remove from oven.
13. Cool on a wire rack; serve warm, room temperature or cold.


----------



## chalkdust (Feb 18, 2009)

this is too much yeast right?


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

suspiciously a lot...

I use one tsp in 3-4 cups - this is three tsp in two cups.

it could of course be the intent to creat a "yeasty" taste flavor - how'd it work?

>>is this different from instant yeast
there are three kinds of yeast
fresh
standard
fast acting 

fast acting has more marketing names than I can list. instant / bread yeast / rapid rise/ etc.

fast acting does not have to be bloomed; it reactivates fast enough you can mix it in with other dry ingredients. 

there is typically no adjustment in volumes/amts for std or fast acting.


----------



## chalkdust (Feb 18, 2009)

they were good

they tasted too yeasty for me but still very good, just not perfect imo

but the texture of the pastry was pretty awesome!


----------



## mastersniper (Apr 14, 2005)

I would reduce the yeast to 1.5 tsp. for that amount of flour. Give it another try after reducing the yeast. A cause of 'yeasty' bread is over fermentation - if you left it to rise too long or at too high a temp you can get that yeast flavor as well.


----------

